# Em sap greu



## Little_Little

Hola!!!

Algú sap com traduir "em sap greu" al castellà i a l'anglès? El que més trobo que s'hi acosta és "me sabe mal" i "I feel sorry about that", però tot i així, no acaba d'encaixar el 100%... No sé si és que no sé trobar-hi una equivalència millor o és que aquesta simplement no existeix...

Per exemple: T'has enfadat per allò que t'he dit? - No, però m'ha sabut greu.

A veure si em podeu ajudar! Gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Little_Little said:


> Per exemple: T'has enfadat per allò que t'he dit? - No, però m'ha sabut greu.



Hola!

A mi, així d'entrada, em surt el mateix que a tu: "me ha sabido mal", però ara se m'ha acudit que potser també es pot dir "me ha dolido", en castellà. No n'acabo d'estar segura, és una idea.

En anglès em limito al "sorry".... sorry!


----------



## megane_wang

MMMM...

Sobre la frase que dius, i per tant parlant des del punt de vista _de la part ofesa_:



> T'has enfadat per allò que t'he dit? - No, però m'ha sabut greu.


 
En castellà -> "No, pero me ha sabido / sentado mal", "No, pero no me ha gustado".

En anglès, "I feel sorry about that" ho posaria en boca de _l'ofensor_, i no pas de _l'ofès_. Potser diria "No, but I have not liked it / did not like it / felt terrible ..."

Vejam què hi diu algun _speaker_ més expert ...


----------



## Mei

Little_Little said:


> Hola!!!
> 
> Algú sap com traduir "em sap greu" al castellà i a l'anglès? El que més trobo que s'hi acosta és "me sabe mal" i "I feel sorry about that", però tot i així, no acaba d'encaixar el 100%... No sé si és que no sé trobar-hi una equivalència millor o és que aquesta simplement no existeix...
> 
> Per exemple: T'has enfadat per allò que t'he dit? - No, però m'ha sabut greu.
> 
> A veure si em podeu ajudar! Gràcies!



Hola,

El "me ha sabido mal" no em sona gens bé, m'agrada més el "me ha dolido", ja que, la frase "em sap greu" la fem servir molt més com a "lo siento" que no pas com si algú t'hagués fet mal. Sinó en anglés diriem "you hurted me" i no pas "I'm sorry" així que jo diria:  

Em sap greu: "lo siento" / "I'm sorry".

Segons l'exemple que poseu... diria un "no me ha gustado" o "me ha sentado mal"... potser en anglés "I took it badly"? 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> El "me ha sabido mal" no em sona gens bé, m'agrada més el "me ha dolido", ja que, la frase "em sap greu" la fem servir molt més com a "lo siento" que no pas com si algú t'hagués fet mal. Sinó en anglés diriem "you hurt me" i no pas "I'm sorry" així que jo diria:
> 
> Em sap greu: "lo siento" / "I'm sorry".
> 
> Segons l'exemple que poseu... diria un "no me ha gustado" o "me ha sentado mal"... potser en anglés "I took it badly"?


 
Com diu la Mei, em fa l'efecte que en castellà no està bé dir "me sabe mal" i que es tracta d'una interferència del català. Aquí ho diem molt, però penso que si anem oest enllà, no ens entendrien o potser sí... però conscients que no estem fent servir una estructura correcta. Jo també opto pel "me ha dolido".


----------



## jmx

"Me sabe mal" és una expressió absolutament normal en castellà. Per exemple, el cap de l'oficina li diu a un empleat a les 6 de la tarda :

- Me sabe mal decírtelo, pero ha salido una cosa urgente y no te puedes ir hasta acabarla.

Si fos una interferència del català, es diria "me sabe grave" i no "me sabe mal".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bon dia, Jmartins. Doncs jo a la carrera vaig fer una assignatura sobre interferències entre el català i el castellà i em fa tot l'efecte que aquesta n'era una. Igualment, per assegurar-nos, obriré un fil en la secció d'espanyol d'aquest mateix fòrum.

Dir-te, de tota manera, que el castellà que parlem aquí és ple de peculiaritats i que hi ha moltes coses que ens pensem que estan bé fins que no anem més enllà i no ens entenen...

Salut!


----------



## sound shift

Se parece al francés "savoir mauvais gré à quelqu'un de quelque chose", que significa "to be annoyed with somebody about something".


----------



## megane_wang

Hola, gent !

Mirant a la RAE he trobat:

Saber: *7.* intr. Dicho de una cosa: Agradar o desagradar

Me sabe mal (desagrada) decirte que tus palabras me supieron mal (desagradaron), me supieron a amarguísima hiel (ecs!), pero no me lo tomaré mal ... (menos mal!)  

No sóc pas lingüista, i potser la meva aplicació és una mica lliure, però això de "me sabe mal" ho he sentit dir a argentins, que no són sospitosos de patir interferències , encara que sí: cal anar amb compte, perquè n'hi ha !!!!


----------



## Mei

jmartins said:


> "Me sabe mal" és una expressió absolutament normal en castellà. Per exemple, el cap de l'oficina li diu a un empleat a les 6 de la tarda :
> 
> - Me sabe mal decírtelo, pero ha salido una cosa urgente y no te puedes ir hasta acabarla.
> 
> Si fos una interferència del català, es diria "me sabe grave" i no "me sabe mal".



Sí, tens raó i aquí  hi surt. Ho he dit perquè fa temps vaig parlar amb un noi de Madrid y a ell li sonaba molt malament (com ha dit la TraductoradPS, que a molta gent li sona malament) el "me sabe mal" perquè ho vèia com una traducció literal del català. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola una altra vegada. Jo acabo de deixar un post en el fòrum de castellà i a veure què ens diuen. Com us comentava, a mi en una classe m'ho van "vendre" com a interferència, però, a més, també m'ha passat com a la Mei: ho he dit anant pel món i m'han mirat de manera estranya. És com dir "estar por" en comtpes de dir "estar pendiente de". Potser sí que és correcte, com s'indica a la RAE, però també potser que el nivell d'ús sigui molt més inferior. A veure què ens contesten a l'altra banda.

Salut a tots!


----------



## ildure

A mi em sona haver-ho sentit molt això, i també per la tv... encara que això no tingui massa a rellevància, per la d'actors que hi ha catalans en totes les sèries 

Una bona opció de cerca és posar-ho al google entre cometes. Potser no és una opció molt lingüística i/o científica, però si trobes 100.000 resultats d'una, 10.000 d'una altra i 2 milions d'una tercera... la tercera té totes les de ser la més correcte


----------

